# Good place to get Canare 4s11?



## seagrasser (Feb 6, 2007)

Anybody have a good place or price point for this stuff, or should I be looking at something else?

Jason


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

Marketek?


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

bluejeans cable


----------



## seagrasser (Feb 6, 2007)

Those are the sites I checked out first. $1.05 seems to be the going rate. I can get it locally much cheaper for some reason.

Anybody else seen it sale below a buck?


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

I am also very interested!


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

I've got some 4S6 and 4S8 in my cart just waiting for me to finalize my second big purchase of techflex from Markertek.

seagrasser, we're fairly close to each other - where can you get it cheap locally, but more importantly, why are you bothering to look online?


----------



## Sr SQ (Dec 8, 2006)

Babs said:


> bluejeans cable


X2
Thats where I got mine.


----------



## seagrasser (Feb 6, 2007)

DonovanM said:


> I've got some 4S6 and 4S8 in my cart just waiting for me to finalize my second big purchase of techflex from Markertek.
> 
> seagrasser, we're fairly close to each other - where can you get it cheap locally, but more importantly, why are you bothering to look online?



Found it downtown Seattle on Westlake

http://www.westlake-electronic.com/...tegory=CAB&keywords=canare 4s11 cable&kwsug=1

and it seems they ship. I picked some up today along with their banana plugs.

I honestly had no idea what the price for this stuff is usually since it has become somewhat of an audio fad. At $0.80 a foot, it is a really good deal.

Now to get some of that designer tech-flex.


----------

